

Complete MSL Curiosity Descent - Full Quality Enhanced 1080p - emeraldd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gZX5GRPnd4U

======
emeraldd
Found this over on Fark and thought the guys here would like it. This has to
be one of the most amazing feets of engineering in our lifetimes.

(Speaking of the rover landing of course ;)

